# Just saw this item.



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=a0X-ZNeqeTI

Looks like a very useful jig for smaller projects. 
It gave me some good ideas for things I've been wanting to make.
I hope it is helpful for some of you as well : ) 
Happy Holidays to all !!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I've always wondered how to do angled box joints (and now I know!). Now, if I can find a price and source for one of these mini-fence thingys. Thanks for posting this. Hope you are warm and prosperous.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

very interesting, thanks


----------



## BacktotheWood (Feb 16, 2010)

I found it on eBay for $50

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINI-FENCE-TABLE-SAW-JIG-MITRED-BOX-JOINT-INLAYS-CRAFTS-/181047638184?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2747b8a8


----------



## BacktotheWood (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm going to see if I can make one out of wood with just the mini fence part made out of metal. It would just have to be the same width as a normal kerf saw blade.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's an interesting little jig. Thanks for posting.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I bought one on Ebay for $40 with free shipping. 
They were trying to sell it for $50 , I offered them $35. We settled on $40 . 
Haven't been able to use it yet due to an injury.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I was thinking about it, but thought all I need to do is make an angle block for my box joint sled.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

It comes with three different angle blocks (Poplar) and everything you'll need to get going making projects.
I can't wait to try it out : )


----------

